# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون اتحادي رقم (2) لسنة 1973م بإنشاء مجلس النقد في الامارات العربية المتحدة1

## هيثم الفقى

المادة 48 
لا يجوز لأي عضو في مجلس الإدارة أو أي مسئول آخر من الإدارة أو أي موظف أو مستخدم لدى المجلس أن يفشي للغير معلومات يكون قد حصل عليها أثناء ادائه لوظيفته تتعلق بشؤون المجلس أو أية مؤسسة مالية ، أو عميل للمجلس أو لأي مؤسسة مالية ما لم يكن ذلك في سبيل قيامه بواجبه أو إذا طلب منه ذلك رسميا وفقا لاحكام القانون. 
المادة 49 
تعتبر الأعمال والنفقات التأسيسية المتعلقة بتكوين المجلس والتي يقرها الوزير نافذة وصالحة كما لو كانت أعمالا ونفقات قام بها مجلس الإدارة. 
ولمجلس الإدارة أن يستمر في تنفيذ أي عمن أو إجراء بدأ بناء على موافقة الوزير ولم يكتمل حتى تاريخ تأسيس المجلس كما لو كان مجلس الإدارة قد بدأ تنفيذه. 
المادة 50 
يعفى المجلس من أحكام أي قانون يصدر في الدولة والإمارات يتعلق بضرائب الدخل ، ولايجوز تصفية المجلس إلا بموجب قانون يصدر،في هذا الشان 0 وفي هذه الحالة تجري التصفية بالطريقة التي يحددها القانون. 
المادة 51 
لايخضع المجلس لأحكام أي قانون في الإمارات يتعلق بأعمال البنوك. 
المادة 52 
1-يجب أن تسجل لدى المجلس أية اتفاقية تعقد بين أية مؤسسة مالية وسلطات إحدى الامارات لتنظيم أعمال تلك المؤسسة المالية وذلك خلال شهرين من تاريخ عقد تلك الاتفاقية. 
وبالنسبة للاتفاقيات التي تعقد قبل نفاذ الباب التاسع من هذا القانون فانه يجب تسجيلها لدى المجلس خلال ستة أشهر من هذا التاريخ. 
ولا تكون أي اتفافية نافذة ما لم يجر تسجيلها خلال المدة المقررة. 
2- لأحكام هذا القانون الأولوية على كافة التشريعات واللوائح والقرارات الصادرة من سلطات الإمارات المنظمة لشئون النقد أو أعمال البنوك قبل نفاذ هذا القانون. 
المادة 53 
لا يجوز رفع الدعوى العمومية أو اتخاذ أي إجراء فيها أو طلب توقيع الغرامات المالية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون إلا بإذن مسبق من الوزير. 
المادة 54 
يكون المسئول عن مخالفة أحكام هذا القانون في المؤسسات المالية المعترف لها بالشخصية المعنوية رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب أو المسئول من الإدارة على حسب الأحوال ، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بمسئولية أي آخر تثبت مساهمته في المخالفة. 
المادة 55 
على وزير المالية والاقتصاد والصناعة بالتشاور مع مجلس الادارة اصدار القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ، وعلى الوزراء كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ أحكامه. 
المادة 56 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره. 
ولمجلس الوزراء أن يصدر لوائح تنفيذية بتأجيل نفاذ أية مادة أو فقرة منها على حدة مدة لا تجاوز سنة من تاريخ نشر هذا القانون .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 44 
تبدأ السنة المالية لمجلس في اليوم الأول من يناير وتنتهي في اليوم الحادي والثلاثين من ديسمبر . ويجوز أن تشتمل أول سنة مالية على مدة أطول أو أقصر من ذلك ، تنتهي في اليوم الحادي والثلاثين من ديسمبر وفقا لما يقرره الوزير بناء على توصية مجلس الإدارة. 
المادة 45 
1- تفحص حسابات المجلس من قبل مدقق أو أكثر يعينه مجلس الإدارة سنويا. 
2- مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام البند السابق ، يجوز للوزير في أي وقت أن يطلب من المراجع العام للدولة فحص حسابات المجلس جميعها أو بعض عملياته وثقديم تقرير إليه في هذا الشأن. وعلى العام في هذه الحالة أن يقدم للمراجع العام جميع التسهيلات اللازمة والمناسبة لذلك. 
المادة 46 
1- على المجلس أن يقدم إلى الوزير خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء كل سنة مالية ما يلي:- 
أ -نسخة من الحسابات السنوية معتمدة من قبل مدقق الحسابات. 
ب- تقريرا عن عمليات المجلس خلال السنة المالية. 
وعلى المجلس أن يقوم بنشر الحسابات الختامية والتقرير السنوي بالطريقة التي يراها مناسبة. 
2-على الوزير أن يبادر باتخاذ الإجراءات الآتية :- 
أ- رفع صورة من الحسابات الختامية والتقرير السنوي عن عمليات المجلس الى رئيس الدولة. 
ب-نشر صورة من الحسابات الختامية في الجريدة الرسمية. 
3 - على المجلس أن يعد وينشر في أسرع وقت ممكن بعد آخر يوم عمل من كل شهر بيانا بموجوداته ومطلوباته عند الإقفال في ذلك اليوم . وعلى الوزير أن يتخذ ما يلزم لنشر ذلك البيان في الجريدة الرسمية. 
المادة 47 
للمجلس أن يصدر التقارير والنشرات الأخرى التي يراعنا مجلس الإدارة مناسبة للمصلحة العامة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 29 
1-استثناه من أحكام أي قانون أو تشريع أخر وفيما عدا ما نص عليه فيما يلي من أحكام هذا الباب ، لا تجوز مزاولة الأعمال المصرفية في الإمارات إلا للمؤسسات المالية المرخص لها بموجب هذا الباب. 
2- يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام البند السابق بغرامة مالية لا تجاوز ألفي درهم عن كل يوم تستمر فيه المخالفة. 
المادة 30 
1- مع مراعاة ما نص عليه في المادة التالية ، على أية شركة ترغب في مزاولة الأعمال المصرفية في الإمارات بعد تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون أن تتقدم بطلب إلى المجلس للحصول على ترخيص بذلك ، بعد موافقة الإمارة المعنية. 
2- يقدم طلب الترخيص بموجب هذا الباب على النموذج الذي يقرره المجلس ووفقا للأوضاع والشروط التي يضعها لهذا الفرض. 
3- تعتبر كل مؤسسة مالية تمارس الأعمال المصرفية في الإمارات في تاريخ بدء العمل بهذا الباب مرخص لها خلال الستة أشهر التي تلي هذا التاريخ 0 فإذا رغبت هذه المؤسسة في الاستمرار في مزاولة الأعمال المصرفية في الإمارات بعد انقضاء هذا الأجل ، فعليها أن تخطر المجلس خلاله برغبتها هذه وقبولها الخضوع لأحكام هذا القانون ، وعلى المجلس أن يصدر الترخيص اللازم للمؤسسة المالية تبعا لذلك. 
المادة 31 
1 - للمجلس أن يمنح ترخيصا إذا قدم له طلب بناء على الند ( 1) من المادة السابقة. 
2 - للمجلس حين النظر في طلب الترخيص أن يطلب البيانات الكفيلة بتحققه من سلامة الوضع المالي لمقدم الطلب وماضيه وحسن إدارته وكفاية رأس ماله وقدرته على تحقيق أرباح ومن مدى حاجة المجتمع إلى خدمات مقدم الطلب ، وذلك في إطار من المصلحة العامة. 
3- للمجلس أن يرفض أن يرفض إذا رأى محلا لذلك ، ولمقدم الطلب في هذه الحالة أن يتظلم كتابة إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ استلامه إشعار الرفض. ويصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء قراره في التظلم بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق ويكون قراره في هذا الشأن نهائيا. 
4- للمجلس أن يصدر أنواعا مختلفة من التراخيص لمختلف أنواع المؤسسات المالية. 
المادة 32 
1- للمجلس أن يلغي الترخيص في أي وقت في الحالات التالية :- 
أ -ارتكاب مخالفة خطيرة أو مخالفات متكررة لأي حكم من أحكام هذا الباب أو النظم الصادرة بموجبه 0 أو منى كان في استمرار وجود المؤسسة المالية ما يضر بالاقتصاد القومي أو باقتصاديات الجهة التي تمارس فيها نشاطها أو 
ب -إذا تبين للمجلس أن المؤسسة المالية المرخصة قد توقفت عن من مزاولة الأعمال المصرفية في الإمارات أو 
ج- إذا قامت المؤسسة المالية المرخصة بتصفية أعمالها أو حكم بتصفيتها أو باشهار إفلاسها أو إذا حلت بأية طريقة أخرى. 
2-على المجلس أخطار المؤسسة المادة المعدني كتابة قبل إصدار قراره وفقا للبند (1) من هذه المادة موضحا اتجاهه إلى إلغاء الترخيص ويحدد الأسباب التي تدعوه إلى ذلك ، وعليه أن يمنح المؤسسة فرصة لتقديم اعتراضها كتابة في هذا الشأن 0ويخطو المجلس المؤسسة بقراره في هذا الموضوع. 
3- للمجلس عند إصدار قرار إلغاء الترخيص يمنح المؤسسة المالية المعنية مدة كافية وفقا لما يراه المجلس مناسبا لتقوم بتصفية أعمالها على ألا تقبل المؤسسة بعد ذلك ودائع جديدة أو تمنح قروضا جديدة. 
4- للمؤسسة المالية التي يصدر قرار بالفاء ترف .ه مها أن تتظلم إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء في الماد وطبقا للإجراءات المنصوص عليها في البند (3) من المادة (31). 
المادة 33 
1- لا يجوز لأية مؤسسة مالية أن تفتح لها مكان عمل جديد أو تغلق مكان عمل قائم في الإمارات دون تصريح كتابي من المجلس. 
2-على المجلس أن يتشاور مع حكومة الإمارة المعنية قبل منح التصريح المطلوب. 
المادة 34 
1- لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يعلن عن أية مؤسسة مالية أو صندوق استثمار جماعي غير مرخص به في الإمارات أو أن يروج أو يعمل ممثلا أو وكيلا لأي منها في الإمارات إلا بتصريح كتابي من المجلس. 
2- للمجلس أن يقرر الأسس والشروط التي يمنح التصريح بموجبها. 
3- يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام البند (1) من هذه المادة وكل من لا يتقيد بالأسس والشروط المقررة وفقا للبند (2) منها بغرامة مالية لاتجاوز ألف درهم عن كل يوم تستمر فيه المخالفة. 
المادة 35 
لا يجوز لأية مؤسسة مالية مرخص لها أن تندمج في أية مؤسسة مالية اخرى أو تتحد معها دون موافقة المجلس. 
المادة 36 
1 - لا يجوز لأي شخص ما عدا البنك المرخص أن يستعمل دون موافقة المجلس كلمة "بنك" أو أي كلمة مشتقة منها بأية لغة كانت في وصف أو تسمية العمل الذي يمارسه ذلك الشخص في الإمارات أو أن ينوه عن ذلك في أي كشف أو خطاب أو منشور أو إعلان أو بأية طريقة كانت ويستثنى من ذلك اتحادات البنوك أو موظفيها المكونة لخدمة مصالحهم المشتركة. 
2-يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام هذه المادة بغرامة مالية لا تجاوز ألفي درهم عن كل يوم تستمر فيه المخالفة. 
المادة 37 
1- لا يجوز لأي شخص تنطبق عليه إحدى الحالتين المدينتين في الفقرتين التاليتين أن يعمل أو يستمر في العمل كعضو في مجلس إدارة أية مؤسسة مالية أو مدير لها أو أمين عام لها أو موظف بها إلا بإذن صريح من المجلس 
أ- إذا كان عضوا بمجلس إدارة مؤسسة مالية أو كانت له علاقة مباشرة بإدارة مؤسسة مالية ألقي ترخيصها وفقا للبند (1) من المادة (32) أو أجري تصفيتها بقرار من المحكمة. 
ب- إذا كان قد سبق الحكم عليه في أي بلد بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية لجريمة ماسة بالذمة أو الأمانة أو صدر ضده حكم بإشهار إفلاسه أو حكم عليه لتفالس بالتدليس أو ثبت بوجه قضائي توقفه عن الدفع ما لم يكن قد صدر عفو شامل عن الجريمة أو عن آثارها الجنائية أو رد إليه اعتباره. 
2- يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام البند (1) من هذه المادة بغرامة لا تقل عن ألف درهم ولا تزيد عن عشرين ألف درهم. 
المادة 38 
1- يجوز للمجلس إذا رأى ذلك ضروريا أو مناسبا للمصلحة العامة أن يأمر باعتبار أي يوم عطلة في المؤسسات المادة ولو لم يكن من بين العطلات الرسمية في الدولة. 
2- لا يجوز لأية مؤسسة مالية مرخصة أن تزاول الأعمال المصرفية أو أي نوع من المعاملات في يوم العطلة إلا بإذن من المجلس. 
3- يعلن أمر تحديد يوم العطلة للجمهور في الجريدة الرسمية أو بأية طريقة أخرى من طرق الأعلام. 
المادة 39 
يجوز للمجلس بعد المتشاور مع المؤسسات المالية المختصة أن يقرر ساعات العمل التي تفتح خلالها المؤسسات المالية للجمهور.كما يجوز أن يقرر ساعات عمل مختلفة لفئات المؤسسات المالية و للمناطق المختلفة مراعيا احتياجات المجتمع الذي تخدمه تلك المؤسسات. 
المادة 40 
1- على كل مؤسسة مالية أن تعين كل سنة مدقق حسابات معتمد تكون مهمته إعداد تقرير للمساهمين في تلك المؤسسة عن الميزانية السنوية والحسابات وعلى المدقق أن يبين في تقريره ما إذا كان من رأيه أن المؤسسة المالية تحتفظ بدفاتر وحسابات منتظمة وما إذا كانت الميزانية السنوية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر يتفقان مع تلك الدفاتر والحسابات ويتمشيان مع ما هو متبع عادة في المؤسسات المالية ، وأنهما على هذا الأساس يعطيان صورة حقيقية وصحيحة عن المركز المالي للمؤسسة ونتائج أعمالها ، وما إذا كان قد حصل على كافة البيانات والإيضاحات التي وجدها ضرورية لعملية التدقيق. 
2- يقرأ تقرير مدقق الحسابات المعتمد وفقا للبند (1) من هذه المادة مع تقرير مجلس إدارة المؤسسة المالية في المجمعية العمومية السنوية للمساهمين وترسل إلى المجلس ثلاث صور من كل من التقريرين المشار إليهما ومن الميزانية السنوية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر وذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ انعقاد الجمعية العمومية. 
وفي حالة عدم إرسال تلك البيانات خلال الأجل المحدد تعاقب المؤسسة المالية بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف درهم ولا تزيد على عشرين ألف درهم. 
3- إذا لم تقم المؤسسة المالية المرخصة بتعيين مدقق معتمد وفقا للبند رقم (1) من هذه المادة أو لم تقم بتعيين بديل له في حالة شغار منصبه ، يجوز للمجلس أن يعين مدققا معتمدا وأن يحدد الأتعاب التي تلتزم المؤسسة دفعها إليه. 
4- في تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة يكون المدقق المعتمد هو من يعتمده المجلس لمراجعة حسابات المؤسسات المالية ، ويضع المجلس القواعد والإجراءات اللازمة في هذا الشأن. 
5 - لا يجوز أن يعين مدققا معتمدا في أية مؤسسة مالية من كانت له مصلحة فيها وذلك باستثناء أن يكون من أصحاب الودائع فيها.كما لا يجوز لأي من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة أو سائر المسئولين عن الإدارة أو الموظفين في أية مؤسسة مالية أو الوكلاء عنها أن يعين أي منهم مدققا معتمدا لديها. 
وتزول الصفة عن المدقق المعتمد لأية مؤسسة مالية إذا أصبحت له مصلحة فيها أو أصبح عضوا في مجلس الإدارة أو مسئولا أو موظفا في تلك المؤسسة أو وكيلا عنها. 
6- إذا تبين للمجلس أن التقرير عن الميزانية السنوية والحسابات الخاصة بإحدى المؤسسات المالية المرخصة ، المسجل مركزها الرئيسي خارج الدولة يجري إعداده بطريقة مناسبة من قبل مدقق معتمد وفقا لقانون البلاد المسجلة فيها تلك المؤسسة وكان المجلس يتلقى صورة من ذلك التقرير ومعه تقرير مجلس إدارتها جاز للمجلس أن يعفي تلك المؤسسة مؤقتا من أحكام هذه المادة بموجب موافقة كتابية ، وتكون هذه الموافقة سنوية وقابلة للتجديد. 
المادة41 
1- على كل مؤسسة مالية مرخص لها أن تعلن بالطرق المعتاده وفي مكان بارز في كل مكاتبها وفروعها في الدولة نسخة من ميزانيتها السنوية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر وقائمة مستوفاة بأسماء أعضاء مجلس إدارتها ، وأن تقدم نسخة من كل ذلك إلى المجلس ، وذلك في و يعاد لا يجاوز أربعة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء السنة المالية لتلك المؤسسة ويجوز للمجلس في حالات خاصة أن يمد هذا الميعاد للاعتبارات التي يقدرها. 
ويجب أن تكون الميزانية العمومية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر مذيلة بشهادة المدقق المعتمد وفقا للبند (4) من المادة ( 40) 
2-تعاقب كل مؤسسة مالية مرخص لها تخالف هذه المادة بغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي درهم. 
المادة 42 
1 - مع عدم الإخلال بالسرية الواجبة ، يجوز للمجلس أن يطلب من أية مؤسسة مالية مرخص لها أن تقدم له دوريا قوائم بالمركز المالي وأية معلومات أخرى يراها المجلس لازمة في سبيل قيامه بواجباته كاملة وفقا لهذا القانون. ويجب أن تقدم تلك المعلومات خلال المدة وبالطريقة التي يحددها المجلس. 
ولا يجوز طلب أية معلومات خاصة بمراكز وشئون عملاء بذاتهم في تلك المؤسسات. 
2- كل مؤسسة مالية مرخص لها لا تقوم بتنفيذ أي من طلبات أو للبند (1) من هذه المادة ، تعاقب بغرامة مالية لا تجاوز ألفي درهم عن كل يوم تستمر فيه المخالفة. 
3- تعتبر أية معلومات تقدمها أية مؤسسة مالية مرخص لها وفقا للبند(ا) من هذه المادة سرية، غدر انه يجوز للمجلس أن ينشر قوائم مالية مجمعة تشمل الأرقام التي قدمتها تلك المؤسسات إليه. 
المادة 43 
لا تسري أحكام هذا الباب على الشركات والهيئات الآتية :- 
أ- شركات التأمين. 
ب- الجمعيات التعاونية. 
ج- صناديق توفير البريد. 
د - صناديق التأمين والادخار والمعاشات الخاصة. 
هـ - صندوق أبو ظبي للإنماء الاقتصادي العربي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 26 
يتعاون المجلس مع المؤسسات المالية المرخص لها من اجل تدعيم وتطوير النظام المصرفي والنقدي بما يحقق الصاع العام. 
المادة 27 
للمجلس أن يعين بنكا مرخصا أو أكثر ليعمل وكيلا له بالشروط والقواعد التي يجري الاتفاق عليها بين البنك والمجلس ، وله بصورة خاصة أن يعين بنكا مرخصا ليعمل وكيلا له في عمليات إصدار النقد وفي شراء وبيع العملات الأجنبية نيابة عنه. 
المادة 28 
يقوم المجلس باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة في الوقت المناسب لتولي عمليات مقاصة الشيكات وغيرها من سندات الدفع في الإمارات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 24 
يقوم المجس بإبداء المشورة للحكومة في الأمور النقدية والمالية. 
المادة 25 
1-يقوم المجلس بالنيابة عن الحكومة بممارسة الأعمال والسلطات التي يفوضها له الوزير وفقا لأي قانون قائم ينظم ث مئون الرقابة على النقد. 
2-للمجلس أن يعمل بصورة عامة كوكيل للحكومة عندما يكون ذلك مناسبا.ومتفقا مع نصوص هذا القانون وأغراض ووظائف المجلس ، ووفقا للشروط التي يجري الاتفاق عليها بين الوزير والمجلس.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 22 
أ- يمنح سلفيات إلا ما صرح به وفقا للفقرة (ز) ، (ر) من المادة (22) . 
ب-يفتح حسابات لغير الأشخاص المشار إليهم في المادة (22) أو يقبل ودائع منهم. 
ج - يمارس التجارة أو يشتري أسهم أية هيئة أو شركة أو أن تكون له مصلحة مباشرة في أي مشروع تجاري أو زراعي أو صناعي أو غير ذلك. 
د -يشتري أو بتنفيذ أو يستأجر عقارا باستثناء ما يراه المجلس ضروريا أو مناسبا في الحال أو الاستقبال لتأمين المقار اللازمة لادارة أعماله أو لسكن الموظفين أو للترفيه عنهم وغير ذلك من الاحتياجات المترتبة على قيام المجلس بتنفيذ واجباته وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 13 
تكون وحدة النقد لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة هي الدرهم ويقسم إلى مائة وحدة متساوية تسمى كل منها فلسا. 
المادة 14 
1- يكون سعر التعادل للدرهم هول / 186921ر0 جرام من الذهب الخالص . 
2- يجوز لرئيس الدولة من حين إلى آخر وبناء على توصية الوزير ، وبعد التشاور مع مجلس الإدارة أن يعلن سعر تعادل جديد للدرهم بموجب قرار ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية في تاريخ إصداره. 
المادة 15 
1- في سبيل المحافظة على قيمة الدرهم في الخارج يتولى المجلس شراء وبيع الحملة أو العملات الوسيطة المعترف بها دوليا وفقا لما يقرره مجلس الإدارة حسبما يتطلبه الأمر. 
2- للمجلس أن يشتري ويبيع العملات الأجنبية الأخرى مقابل الدرهم وفقا لما يراه مناسبا. 
3- مع عدم الإخلال بالالتزامات الدولية للإمارات ، يحدد المجلس ويعلن من حين إلى آخر الأسعار التي يكون مستعدا لشراء أو بيع العملات الأجنبية بموجبها وللمجلس أن يحدد أيضا الشروط الأخرى لتعامله بالعملات الأجنبية. 
4- لا يتعامل المجلس بالعملات الأجنبية إلا مع البنوك المرخصة والحكومة ومؤسستها ووكالاتها ومجالسها الرسمية ، وحكومات الإمارات ، والبنوك المركزية والتجارية الأجنبية ، والحكومات الأجنبية ومؤسساتها والمؤسسات المالية الدولية. 
المادة 16 
1- مع مراعاة ما نص عليه في البند (2) من هذه المادة :- 
أ-يعتبر أي عقد أو بيع أو دفع أو كمبيالة أو سند أو صك أو ضمان يتعلق بالنقود وكل معاملة أو تعامل أيا كان نوعه يتصل بالنقود يستلزم الوفاء بها أو رتب التزاما بالوفاء بها كان من المقرر أن يتم وينفذ ويتفق عليه ويبرم على أساس العملات الحالية في غياب هذه المادة ، كأنه تم ونفذ واتفق عليه وابرم على أساس القيمة المعادلة من العملة الصادرة عن المجلس بشرط أن لا يؤثر ذلك على أي التزام بدفع أي مبلغ من النقود في أي بلد أخر بخلاف دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة حدث تكون العملات الحالية عملات قانونية. 
ب- تعتبر أية إشارة إلى العملة الحالية في أي قانون أو أداة تشريعية أخرى أو لائحة سارية المفعول في الدولة أو إحدى الإمارات حين نفاذ هذه المادة كما لو كانت إشارة إلى العملة الذي يصدرها المجلس. كما تعتبر أية إشارة إلى أي مبلغ بالعملات الحالية كما لو كانت إشارة إلى مبلغ معادل بالعملة التي يصدرها المجلس. 
2- تحول المبالغ المحتسبة بالعملات الحالية إلى دراهم بأسعار التعادل الرسمية السائدة في تاريخ نفاذ المادة (13) ، وعلى المجلس إعلان أسعار التعادل المشار إليها . 
المادة 17 
1- استثناء أن أحكام أي قانون أو تشريع آخر يكون المجلس صاحب الحق الوحيد في إصدار أوراق النقد والعملة المعدنية في الإمارات ولا يحق لأي حكومة أو مؤسسة أو شخص أن يصدر فيها أوراق نقد أو بنكنوت أو عملات معدنية أو أي مسكوكات أو سندات محررة لحاملها تدفع عند الطلب يكون لها مظهر أوراق النقد أو العملة المعدنية. 
2-مع مراعاة ما نص عليه في المادة (18) يجب على المجلس أن يجري ما يأتي : - 
أ- اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لطبع أوراق النقد وسك العملة المعدنية وكل ما يتعلق بهذا الشان وتأمين الحفاظ على تلك الأوراق والعملات والألواح والقوالب المتصلة بها. 
ب-إصدار أوراق النقد والعملة المعدنية وإعادة إصدارها ، واستردادها. 
المادة 18 
1- تكون أوراق النقد والعملة المعدنية التي يصدرها المجلس بالفئات والاشكال والمواصفات التي يقرها الوزير بناء على توصية المجلس . 
2-يحدد الوزير بناء على توصية المجلس الوزن القياسي للعملة المعدنية الصادرة عن المجلس وكذلك عناصر التركيب ونسبة مزجها ومقدار الفروق المسموح بها. 
المادة 19 
1-تكون أوراق النقد الصادرة عن المجلس عملة قانونية للوفاء بأي مبلغ في الإمارات بكامل قيمتها الاسمية. 
2-تكون العملات المعدنية الصادرة عن المجلس عملة قانونية في الإمارات في حدود عشرة دراهم إذا كانت العملات من فئات لا تقل عن عشرة فلوس وفي حدود درهم واحد في حالة الفئات التي تقل عن هذا القدر ، وذلك ما لم تكن تلك العملات قد حصل عبث بها. 
3-تعتبر العملة المعدنية قد حصل عبث بها في حكم هذأ القانون إذا كان قد جرى تشويهها أو نقص أو خف وزنها بسبب لا يرجع إلى الاستعمال المألوف أو كانت قد طمست أو غيرت معالمها ولو لم يؤدي ذلك أى إنقاص أو تخفيف وزنها. 
4-بغض النظر عن البندين (1، 2) من هذه المادة يجوز للمجلس بعد الإعلان عن ذلك في الجريدة الرسمية وتحديد مهلة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر أن يسحب من التداول أي فئة من العملة بعد دفع قيمتها الاسمية ، وتفقد تلك الفئة المسحوبة قوة إبرائها القانونية بعد انتهاء تلك المهلة ، غير أنه يحق لحاملها أن يحصل على قدمتها الاسمية من المجلس في أي وقت كان. 
المادة 20 
1-مع مراعاة ما نص عليه في البند (2) من هذه المادة تعتبر أوراق النقد الحالي عملة قانونية لدفع أي مبلغ في الإمارات لمدة ستة أشهر من تاريخ نفاذ البند (1) من المادة (17) أو لآية مدة أخرى يحددها المجلس ويعلن عنها في الجريدة الرسمية 0 وتعتبر العملات المعدنية الحالية عملة قانونية ما لم يكن قد حصل عبث بها وذلك طوال الأجل الذي يحدده الوزير ويعلن عنه في الجريدة الرسمية. 
2- يجوز للمجلس خلال ستة أشهر من نفاذ البند (1) من المادة (17) أن يصدر أوراق النقد أو العملة المعدنية ، وفقا لما يراه مناسبا ، وبلا عمولة أو أجره قابل القيمة المعادلة للعملات الحالية ، ويتم الاستبدال وفقا لاسعار التبادل التي يعلنها المجلس. 
المادة 21 
1- لا يحق لأي شخص أن يسترد من المجلس قيمة العملة الورقية أو المعدنية المفقودة أو المسروقة أو المسروقة أو المشوهة أو الناقصة أو أي عملة معدنية حصل عبث بها. 
ويصدر المجلس قرارا بالمشروط والأوضاع التي يجوز في بها رد ماشوه أو كان غير كامل من أوراق النقد. 
2-مع عدم الإخلال بما نص عليه في البند (3) من المادة (19) ، يعاقب كل من إمتنع عن قبول أوراق النقد أو العملة المعدنية التي يصدرها المجلس وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون وفي الحدود المنصوص عليها فيه بغرامة تعادل خمسة أمثال المبلغ المرفوض بحيث لا تقل عن عشرة دراهم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 12 
1-على المجلس أن يحتفظ دائما باحتياطي من الأصول الخارجية مكون من كل أو بعض ما يلي : - 
أ-عملات ذهبية وسبائك ذهبية. 
ب-عملات أجنبية قابلة للتحويل في شكل نقدية ، مبالغ مودعة تحت الطلب ، أذونات خزانة صادرة من حكومات أجنبية أو أية مؤسسة مالية دولية تكون دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة عضوا فيها أو مضمونة من تلك الحكومات أو المؤسسات. 
ج- حقوق السحب الخاصة وذلك في خالة انضمام الدولة لعضوية حساب السحب الخاص التابع لصندوق النقد الدولي. 
د -مركز الاحتياطي للدولة لدى صندوق النقد الدولي. 
هـ-العملات الحالية ، وفقا لما يقرره المجلس بالنسبة للطريقة والمدة عندما تصبح المادة رقم (17) نافذة المفعول. 
2- لا يجوز أن تقل قيمة احتياطي الأصول الخارجية المنصوص عليها في الفترة (1) من هذه المادة عن 70% من مجموع الخصوم المتداولة المستحقة على المجلس بما في ذلك الودائع والنقد المتداول 0 غير انه يجوز للوزير في الظروف الاستثنائية ومن حين إلى آخر وبموافقة المجلس بالإجماع أن يعدل الحد الأدنى للاحتياطي لمدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر. 
3- لا يجوز أن تزيد قيمة السندات التي يحتفظ بها المجلس وفقا للفقرة (1/ب ) من هذه المادة والتي تزيد مدد استحقاقاتها عن خمس سنوات من تاريخ الشراء عن 20% من مجموع قيمة الأصول التي تكون الاحتياطي الخارجي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لمادة 9 
1- يقرر مجلس الإدارة في نهاية كل سنة قيمة الأرباح الصافية للمجلس في تلك السنة وذلك بعد احتساب جميع المصروفات عن تلك السنة وتخصيص المبالغ الكافية للاستهلاك وتحويل المبالغ اللازمة لصندوق معاشات الموظفين ومكافآت نهاية الخدمة والمبالغ التي يراها مجلس الإدارة ، بموافقة الوزير ، ضرورية لمواجهة الطوارئ. 
2- يجر بالتصرف في صافي الأرباح الباقية بعد الترحيل إلى أسباب الاحتياطي العام وفقا لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة 11كما يلي :- 
أ- يتم أولا استهلاك أية سندات مالية يحتفظ بها المجلس وتكون قد صدرت من الحكومة طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه في البند(3) من هذه المادة. 
ب- يدفع الرصيد المتبقي من الأرباح الصافية بعد ذلك إلى الحكومة في اقرب فرصة ممكنة بعد نهاية السنة التي نتجت عنها تلك الأرباح . 
3 - كلما رأى مجلس الإدارة أن موجودات المجلس تقل عن التزاماته مضافا إليها رأس المال المدفوع فعلى الوزير ، بصرف النظر عن أي حكم بخلاف ذلك في هذا القانون ، أن ينقل إلى ملكية المجلس من حين إلى آخر سندات. 
اسمية صادرة من الحكومة غير قابلة للتحويل وبلا فائدة وكافيه لسد العجز. 
المادة 10 
1-على المجلس أن ينشئ حسابا للاحتياطي العام . 
2-يرحل صافي الأرباح الذي يجري احتسابه وفقا للمادة (10) إلى حساب الاحتياطي العام بحيث إذا أصبح الاحتياطي العام في نهاية السنة :- 
أ-أقل من 50% من رأس المال المصرح به للمجلس ترحل جميع الأرباح الصافية إليه. 
ب- اكثر من 50% وأقل من 100% من رأس المال المصرح به يرحل 50% من صافي الأرباح إليه. 
ج-أكثر من رأس المال المصرح به و إلى أن يصبح ضعف رأس المال المصرح به يرحل 25% من صافي الأرباح أو أي مبلغ يقل عن ذلك إلى الاحتياطي العام بحيث يصبح حساب الاحتياطي العام ضعف رأس المال المصرح به. 
المادة 11 
1- على المجلس أن ينشئ حسابا للاحتياطي العام. 
2- يرحل صافي الأرباح الذي يجري احتسابه وفقا للمادة (10) إلى حساب الاحتياطي العام بحيث إذا أصبح الاحتياطي العام في نهاية السنة:- 
أ- أقل من 50% من رأس المال المصرح به للمجلس ترحل جميع الأرباح الصافية إليه. 
ب- أكثر من 50% وأقل من 100% من رأس المال المصرح به يرحل 50% من صافي الأرباح إليه. 
جـ- أكثر من رأس المال المصرح به وإلى أن يصبح ضعف رأس المال المصرح به يرحل 25% من صافي الأرباح أو أي مبلغ يقل عن ذلك إلى الاحتياطي العام بحيث يصبح حساب الاحتياطي العام ضعف رأس المال المصرح به

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 3 
يعتبر المجلس هيئة عامة تتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية ويمثله مجلس الإدارة ويكون له أهلية التقاضي. 
وله حق التملك والتصرف بالبيع وبكافة أوجه التصرفات العينية والإدارية في أمواله الثابتة والمنقولة. 
المادة 4 
1- يتكون مجلس الإدارة من رئيس وثمانية أعضاء من بينهم نائب للرئيس وعضو منتدب. 
2 - أ- يكون الوزير رئيسا للمجلس على أن يقوم ذائب الرئيس مقام الرئيس حين غيابه أو حين يتعذر عليه القيام بأعمال الرئاسة. 
ب - يجب أن يكون أعضاء مجلس الإدارة من ذوي المكانة المعروفة والخبرة في الأعمال المادة والنقدية ويه ينهم رئيس الدولة بمرسوم بناء على توصية الوزير وموافقة مجلس الوزراء. 
ويجوز أن يعين عضو مجلس الإدارة المنتدب من غير مواطني دولة الإمارات العربدة المتحدة. 
3- يجري تعيين أعضاء مجلس الإدارة لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات ويجوز تجديد تعيينهم لمدة أو مدد أخرى 0 على أنه بالنسبة إلى أعضاء المجلس المعينين وقت إنشائه ، بخلاف العضو المنتدب ، يكون التجديد لمدة سنة بالنسبة لاثنين من بينهم ولمدة سنتين بالنسبة لاثنين آخرين. 
4-يجوز إنهاء خدمات العضو المنتدب أو أي عضو أخر من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة قبل انتهاء مدة تعيينه بمرسوم من رئيس الدولة بناء على توصية الوزير وموافقة مجلس الوزراء. 
المادة 5 
1- يتولى المجلس القيام بالاختصاصات الرئيسية التالية : 
أ-إصدار وإلغاء واستبدال العملة وفقا للمادة 17. 
ب- المحافظة على قيمة العملة في الداخل والخارج. 
ج-تدعيم النظام المصرفي والمالي في الدولة وتعزيز استمراره على أسس سليمة. 
د - أية اختصاصات أخرى ينص عليها هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر. 
2- على المجلس أن يعمل دائما على زيادة قدراته الفنية وتحسينها كي يتولى في الوقت المناسب المزيد من المهام المالية والمصرفية المتصلة بأعماله. 
المادة 6 
1-على مجلس الإدارة أن يضع السياسة العامة لمجلس النقد وأن يضطلع بمسئولية الإشراف على عمليات المجلس وحسن قيامه بمهامه. 
2 - مع عدم الإخلال بالمسؤولية العامة لمجلس الإدارة يكون العضو المنتدب مسؤولا وحده عن الإدارة اليومية لعمليات المجلس ويكون مسؤولا أمام مجلس الإدارة عن أعماله وقراراته. 
3- استثناه من أحكام قانون خدمة الموظفين المدنيين بحكومة الاتحاد يكون تعيين الموظفين والمستخدمين واختيار الوكلاء والمراسلين وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يضعها مجلس الإدارة بما يراه ضروريا لحسن سير أعمال المجلس. 
4 - لمجلس الإدارة أن يضع نظامه الداخلي وان يقوم بكافة الأمور المترتبة على ممارسته لسلطاته أو الناشئة عن ذلك ، أو عن تأمين سير أعماله . 
ولمجلس الإدارة أن يضع بموافقة الوزير النظام الأساسي واللوائح والنظم التي تكفل حسن الإدارة والنظام في مجلس النقد. 
المادة 7 
1- لا يجوز أن يعين عضوا بمجلس الإدارة أو عضوا منتديا من سبق له العمل موظفا أو مستخدما بالمجلس أو وكيلا عنه أو مراسلا له. 
ولا يجوز لعضو مجلس الإدارة أو عضوا المنتدب أن يجمع بين عضويته واحدى الأعمال المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة. 
2 - لا يجوز أن يعين عضوا بمجلس الإدارة أو عضوا منتدبا من كان عاجزا عن القيام بواجباته لأي سبب ، أو سبق الحكم عليه في أي بلد بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية لارتكابه جريمة ماسة بالذمة أو الأمانة ، أو صدر ضده حكم بإشهار إفلاسه أو حكم عليه لتفالس بالتدليس أو ثبت بوجه قضائي توقفه عن الدفع لدائنيه ، ما لم يكن صدر عن ذلك عفو شامل عن الجريمة أو عن أثارها الجنائية أو رد إليه اعتباره ، وكذلك إذا كان قد حكم عليه بعقوبة تأديبية لارتكابه إخلالا شديدا بواجباته ما لم يكن قد محى عنه هذا الحكم. 
ولا يجوز أن يبقى بالعضوية المشار إليها من أسبح في حالة من الحالات المبينة في الفقرة السابقة من هذا البند. 
3- لا يجوز لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة أن يتغيبوا بدون أذن مسبق أو عذر مقبول عن حضور جلسات المجلس. 
فإذا تكرر تغيب العضو عن حضور ثلاث جلسات متوالية بغير أذن مسبق أو عذر مقبول إخطره رئيس المجلس كتابة وعلى العضو المتغيب أن يبين كتابة أسباب الغياب 0 فان لم يقتنع بها الرئيس ، رفع الأمر إلى رئيس الدولة للنظر في إنهاء عضوية ذلك العضو وتنتهى كذلك عضوية من ينطبق عليه أحكام البند (1) والفقرة للثانية من البند (2) من هذه المادة. 
ويتم الإنهاء طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه في البند (4 )من المادة (4). 
4-يجوز للعضو المنتدب أو أي عضو في مجلس الإدارة أن يستقيل من منصبه بتقديم استقالة مكتوبة إلى الرئيس. 
5 - في حالة استقالة أحد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة أو شغار منصبه لأي سبب من الأسباب قبل انتهاء مدة تعيينه ، عين شخص آخر في منصبه لباقي المدة بأسلوب المحدد في الفقرة (ب ) من البند (2) من المادة الرابعة. 
6- يحدد راتب العضو المنتدب وعلاواته ومكافأة أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وعلاواتهم بقرار من رئيس الدولة. 
المادة 8 
1-يشرف الرئيس على أعمال المجلس ونظامه ومراقبة حسن قيام العاملين به وبكافة أجهزته لاعمالهم . ويحل نائب الرئيس محله في مباشرة اختصاصاته عند غيابه لأي سبب كان. 
2-تعقد جلسات مجلس الإدارة بدعوة من رئيسها كلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك على أن لا يقل عدد الجلسات عن جلسة واحدة كل ثلاثة أشهر. 
3 - أ) يكتمل النصاب في جلسات مجلس الإدارة إذا حضر خمسة أعضاء من بينهم الرئيس أو نائبه والعضو المنتدب. 
ب ) تؤخذ القرارات بالأغلبية المطلقة لأصوات الأعضاء الحاضرين ، وإذا تعادلت الأصوات رجح الجانب الذي منه الرئيس . 
ج ) مع مراعاة ما نص عليه في الفقرة (6) من هذا البند لا تعتبر أعمال مجلس الإدارة وقراراته باطلة إذا شغر منصب أو اكثر من مناصب مجلس الإدارة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1 
ينشا في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة مجلس لإصدار أوراق النقد والعملة المعدنية في الإمارات الأعضاء بها وإصدار رخص البنوك والمؤسسات المالية والقيام بالأمور الأخرى المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، ويطلق عليه مجلس النقد. 
ويكون مركز المجلس الرئيسي بمقر الاتحاد دولة أن ينشئ فروعا ووكالات بالإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد. 
المادة 2 
1-يقصد في هذا القانون ، بالكلمات التالية المعاني المبينة قرينها ، ما لم يقض السياق بغير ذلك: 
الدولة والحكومة و مجلس الوزراء و الإمارات تعني على التوالي : دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة وحكومتها ومجلس وزرائها والإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد 
المجلس : مجلس النقد المكون وفقا لشروط هذا القانون. 
الوزير: وزير المالية. 
مجلس الإدارة أو مجلس إدارة : مجلس إدارة مجلس النقد. 
أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ، والعضو المنتدب: تعني على التوالي أعضاء مجلس إدارة مجلس النقد وعضو مجلس الإدارة المنتدب لهذا المجلس. 
أوراق النقد و العملة المعدنية : أوراق النقد والعملة المعدنية التي يصدرها مجلس النقد وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون. 
العملة:تشمل أوراق النقد والعملة المعدنية. 
العملات الحالية: أوراق النقد والعملات المعدنية الصادرة عن مجلس نقد البحرين ومجلس نقد قطر ودبي. 
العملة الأجنبية القابلة للتحويل: أي عملة يعتبرها مجلس النقد قابلة للتحويل بالنسبة لأغراض هذا القانون فيما عدا الدرهم ، وللمجلس أن يسترشد عند تحديدها بالأحكام المتعلقة بقابلية التحويل الواردة في أحكام اتفاق صندوق النقد الدولي. 
حقوق السحب الخاصة : أي حقوق خاصة ب يصدرها صندوق النقد الدولي. 
سنة : سنة ميلادية. 
أعمال البنوك: الأعمال المتعلقة بتجميع الأموال من الجمهور سواء في شكل إيداعات أو عن طريق إصدار صكوك كشهادات الإيداع أو السندات أو الأذون (فيما عدا حصص المشاركة) ، ودفعها لاصحابها عند الطلب أو بأية طريقة أخرى ، وتوظيف هذه الأموال كليا أو جزئيا في الإقراض أو بأية طريقة أخرى لحساب من تولى جمع تلك الأموال وعلى مسئوليته الخاصة. 
مؤسسة مالية: شخص يمارس أعمال البنوك. 
البنك : أية مؤسسة مالية تتضمن أعمالها تلقي الودائع النقدية القابلة للصرف بموجب شيكات. 
المرخص لها : المؤسسة المرخص لها بمزاولة أعمال البنوك وفقا للباب التاسع من هذا القانون. 
المسئول عن الإدارة: تشمل في المؤسسة المالية عضو مجلس الإدارة والمدير والأمين العام. 
2-تعتبر جميع فروع أية مؤسسة مالية مرخص لها في الإمارات مؤسسة مالية واحدة لأغراض الباب التاسع من هذا القانون.

----------

